# Spring Break Nationals....Anyone going???



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Everybody, 

This is my first post on this forum. I have been out of the car audio industry for several years. Kids, Job, Life took over and has kept me away. I am ready to dive back in (especially now that my oldest son is getting interested). 

Back to the point, Is anyone going to the SBN this year? i remember back in the day it was an awesome show, full of wicked stuff. Now I wonder if the past 12 or 13 years has done its number on this show as it has the rest of the industry. Has anyone been to any of the recent SBN events? are they of the same quality they used to be?

I would love some input on this...

from a veteran noobie

-Adrian


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I haven't been in two years but since the Ocean Center expanded it seems to be some growing pains with exhibit(shows cars/SQ cars/SPL vehicles/Booths) placement. Perhaps the learning curve of a couple years now will show up this year.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

The last time I went SBN was in '99. I'm planning on going this year though. I looking forward to putting faces to some of the names around here.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I was there in 99.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

That's funny because that was the lat year I went. My oldest son was born in 2k, so i have been out of the game for quite awhile.

I just didn't want to make the 10 hour trek there and the only rides were straight out of west coast customs or something. Don't get me wrong, I love custom vehicles of any kind, but I come from the era of the Fishman, Alma Gates, Scott Brown, Richard Clark, Earl Zausmer (got to listen to his BMW at Fuse '98 in Atlantic City) and rest of the veterans. 

If the scene is still good for some quality SQ rides and SPL vehicles then I will probably make the trip. 

If anyone from this forum is going, I would love to meet you guys. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Im way too old for that show. This will be my 7th season competing and Ive never been so Id kinda like to go just to say I did at least once but the expense and the crowds dont appeal to me at all. I like the nice quiet crowds up in Nashville and Boaz.


----------



## theeaudioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

ya im going for my 14th yr in a row !  along with a few other friends who some has only gone a few times ! but i have been competing in SQ and SPL both, over the yrs ! and the shows have lacked from what they used to be ! less vendors/good audio companies every yr ! and many other changes in Daytona like the dim witted cops ! its a car stereo show yet in the middle of the day i managed to accumulate a few noise pollution tickets !? :mean: when many yrs ago they only stopped you if you were the few disrespectful people that would play loud music late at night ! and many of the competitors are stuck up smucks that you cant hold a conversation with !? its like the fun has got sucked out of SBN in Daytona !??? the fact of seeing and hearing new products, nice installs, great SQ cars, big street bass systems, and meeting others that share same interests in car audio regardless of what category, the whole car audio show on the beach experience is what its all about !!! and hanging out with the models from certain 12volt companies after the show is nice too  ! but theres still is a few good people and some good companies there and its still nice ! but not the same as it was yrs ago !!! but i will be there again if alts. dont burn up before then in testing ! and SQ system is now in my girls ride ! so may or not be competing ?


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

I am only an hour away and also just getting back into the scene. Haven't been in about 8 years, so it will be interesting. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Unless something comes up at work, I'll make the trip up there. The last time I made it to SBN was 1997 or 1998.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Myself and 3 other cars form SC will be making the trip down.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to go, with a new install will be first time in the lanes with my own car in a decade!
let's just see if my wok schedule cooperates


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome!! I will hopefully be able to finalize on the trip this week, Look forward to getting to meet you guys there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be there for my first time.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Please support all organizations that support SBN. Might not happen without them all.............


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

theeaudioboy said:


> ya im going for my 14th yr in a row !  along with a few other friends who some has only gone a few times ! but i have been competing in SQ and SPL both, over the yrs ! and the shows have lacked from what they used to be ! less vendors/good audio companies every yr ! and many other changes in Daytona like the dim witted cops ! its a car stereo show yet in the middle of the day i managed to accumulate a few noise pollution tickets !? :mean: when many yrs ago they only stopped you if you were the few disrespectful people that would play loud music late at night ! and many of the competitors are stuck up smucks that you cant hold a conversation with !? its like the fun has got sucked out of SBN in Daytona !??? the fact of seeing and hearing new products, nice installs, great SQ cars, big street bass systems, and meeting others that share same interests in car audio regardless of what category, the whole car audio show on the beach experience is what its all about !!! and hanging out with the models from certain 12volt companies after the show is nice too  ! but theres still is a few good people and some good companies there and its still nice ! but not the same as it was yrs ago !!! but i will be there again if alts. dont burn up before then in testing ! and SQ system is now in my girls ride ! so may or not be competing ?


you gonna sell me a 2400-2 bro?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm probably going to be in attendance around helping out a friend, not sure if they are going to have a booth this year, Look me up hanging around Beyma. I'll will be the one with out the Glasses.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully i can make it to this


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going, all the way from Ohio, bringing a teammate with me. I hope the deh-p80prs is out before it so I can have it. would help in the sq department. HOpe to see you all (i'll be mostly around the meca area) and make new friends


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

DIYMA meetup/soundoff Saturday night? I'd be more interested in seeing some of the DIY systems than some of the show cars... If there's favorable response to this idea I can champion the cause. What say you?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> DIYMA meetup/soundoff Saturday night? I'd be more interested in seeing some of the DIY systems than some of the show cars... If there's favorable response to this idea I can champion the cause. What say you?


I say yes. I will be there probably with my car but only as a spectator.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Count me in although my car probably won't be done yet .


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> DIYMA meetup/soundoff Saturday night? I'd be more interested in seeing some of the DIY systems than some of the show cars... If there's favorable response to this idea I can champion the cause. What say you?


I'm hoping in the car after work Thursday and driving as far as I can.... I should make it through Va and Then wrap up the drive by Friday late... If I'm not in a coma after 20 something hours of driving I'm game! Championing.... Does that mean buying first round? Lol


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

slowsedan01 said:


> DIYMA meetup/soundoff Saturday night? I'd be more interested in seeing some of the DIY systems than some of the show cars... If there's favorable response to this idea I can champion the cause. What say you?


Sounds good. Let us know when/where.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm hoping in the car after work Thursday and driving as far as I can.... I should make it through Va and Then wrap up the drive by Friday late... If I'm not in a coma after 20 something hours of driving I'm game! Championing.... Does that mean buying first round? Lol


Ha! Championing as in starting a thread about it and posting when and where.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

anybody have any leads on hotels? most of the reviews on the hotels in the area are telling me to stay away...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

When is this taking place? I'm about 45 minutes from Daytona.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

March 24-25....


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> anybody have any leads on hotels? most of the reviews on the hotels in the area are telling me to stay away...


The hotels near the speedway are nice, I'm staying at homewood suites and driving in each day


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> anybody have any leads on hotels? most of the reviews on the hotels in the area are telling me to stay away...


Growing up in that area, the reviews are accurate. Unfortunatley, most of the hotels right around the Ocean Center are really scummy. If you could go inland or maybe a little further north you would probably be in better shape.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> Growing up in that area, the reviews are accurate. Unfortunatley, most of the hotels right around the Ocean Center are really scummy. If you could go inland or maybe a little further north you would probably be in better shape.


It's spring break GET SCUMMY, guys come on!!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> It's spring break GET SCUMMY, guys come on!!


No thanks, now that I am in my dirty thirties, I dont like the "I just caught a STD from sleeping in this bed" kind of feeling.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I've stayed at hotels near the Ocean Center for many years and can't say that I've ever gotten that "scummy" feeling. I must be staying at the wrong (or right) places.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Decided to book near the track.. 6 mile trek but Im hopeing to avoid some of the wild Tweens :-o.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be down there with the other canucks!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> anybody have any leads on hotels? most of the reviews on the hotels in the area are telling me to stay away...


Best hotel on the strip by far, no scummy kids, not to expensive and clean! Nautilus Inn - Hotel Reviews, Deals - Daytona Beach, FL - TripAdvisor


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What's everyone competing in? Unless I punk out and only do spl ill be doing meca rta, and mod class for install and sq


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Iasca rookie.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm.... I need some last-minute diyma advice: 

Should I try to enter (I think you can pay a late entry fee) and risk a terrible score, or just wait until next year??? I'm a total rookie and have never competed before.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Neil_J said:


> Hmm.... I need some last-minute diyma advice:
> 
> Should I try to enter (I think you can pay a late entry fee) and risk a terrible score, or just wait until next year??? I'm a total rookie and have never competed before.


If ur hesitant about ur pride being hurt don't be. If anything this is the best time to try since u will get 3 different judge's opinion (if u do meca sq). Besides, I've learned the greatest teacher is the competition. U learn so much during events its priceless


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> If ur hesitant about ur pride being hurt don't be. If anything this is the best time to try since u will get 3 different judge's opinion (if u do meca sq). Besides, I've learned the greatest teacher is the competition. U learn so much during events its priceless


Yea!  I'll go ahead and do it.

I'm in no way worried about losing (I race autocross several times a year with a hundred pounds or so of sound deadening and run on stock runflats). For me, it's more of a learning experience than a pissing contest). As far as SQ judging goes, I'm pretty damn certain that I won't like whatever curve I end up with (for the record, I ****ing hate Rebecca Pidgeon! :cwm23, but I can respect the reasoning and methods that go into getting there.

To quote one of my favorite Andy-isms:


Andy Wehmeyer said:


> And they wonder why no hip-hoppers want to enter an ISACA contest...If I listened to nothing but Dre and 50-Cent, there's no way I'm paying money for some old guy who plays the trumpet in the praise band at Church to listen to Rebecca PiDgeon mewl about being dissappointed by her picnic date's chauvinistic pig behavior and then get out and say, "there's too much bass which masks the ambience contained in the original recording. That ambience should give you a realistic sense of the recording space".
> 
> I'd have only one response to that... "F You". Hey wait, I think I've given that response and I listen to all kinds of stuff--not just 50-Cent and Dre.


I'm on their site, it looks like $80 for the MECA SQL entry and/or another $80 for the IASCA SQC. I'm going to spend tonight re-reading the rules, figuring out what class I end up in, and check scheduling and so forth to make sure they aren't being judged at the same time. I'll do both if possible.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mark and I will be flying in.*


----------



## johnvroom (May 5, 2009)

I have the vacation time and might stop in


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The nice thing about a large event like this is that they should have well seasoned judges. A good judge leaves feelings at the door and just uses his/her ears and a score sheet. The thing I really like about IASCA is that PDF rule book says "we want this" and it gives pictures and numbers. You pick the track for what your are scoring for and follow the picture. Simple! There should be no... I like or my taste from a judge.

The trickiest part of the IASCA score sheet is tonality- however the headphones assist a judge in prepping for what they should be hearing.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I just pre-registered for *IASCA SQC Rookie* and *MECA SQL Street*

I've just recently got everything wired up, so this next month will be crazy trying to get everything tuned and ready.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck and see you in a few weeks


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone competing in MECA at SBN

The New Disc will not be used (its in production)


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> anyone competing in MECA at SBN
> 
> The New Disc will not be used (its in production)


Thanks Mic.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm taking a year off from competing in IASCA. I am there spectating this year and helping some friends tune though. I am hosting a big IASCA show in AR this year however. This is my judging year for both orgs (usac and iasca).
I can't wait to get someone kicked off the go kart track at Daytona...LOL


----------



## Ambassador (Jul 28, 2011)

MMATS will be there!! Stop by and see Us!


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally after wrestling around with some finances and a little time off from work, just confirmed I'll be heading down there for the entire weekend. I am certainly looking forward to getting involved in this again, and I would love to get to listen to several of forum members rides. I have been out of the game so long I have about forgotten what a good sounding system is!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a hotel. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Staying at the holiday inn next to the speedway... Thought was its semi off the beaten party path so it might minimize the drunken neihbors. 3 bills for 3 nights wasn't too bad either.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill be there competing IASCA Pro/Am with the minivan


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> Ill be there competing IASCA Pro/Am with the minivan


Hibernation is finally over?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

A nice press release from SBN

The 26th Annual Spring Break Nationals | 12 Volt News


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there... skipping class to go


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I managed to align my annual Spring Training pilgrimage to Jupiter with SBN this year, so I'll theoretically be there (for the first time) on Sunday. 

Is there an event schedule available online? Anything I should be sure to check out? I can't find anything at all on the SBN page.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

We are staying at the Courtyard by the Speedway. Had a pretty decent rate. Are there still plans for a small get together Saturday night?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still attending the DIY mini meet... The frustrating thing is it seems as though they don't have a schedule.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Just got an e-mail with the competition schedule. looks like IASCA SQ and MECA are out in the west parking lot (I vaguely thought the Ocean Center was big enough that we'd be competing inside ). Competition times are listed as 8:00-6:00 Saturday and 8:00-4:00 Sunday. Not sure if it's first-come first-serve or whether they give you a scheduled time at registration.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone know what it costs to get into the show?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IASCA finals needs an invite. as for the other two events they should be up on the web site.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Just got an e-mail with the competition schedule. looks like IASCA SQ and MECA are out in the west parking lot (I vaguely thought the Ocean Center was big enough that we'd be competing inside ). Competition times are listed as 8:00-6:00 Saturday and 8:00-4:00 Sunday. Not sure if it's first-come first-serve or whether they give you a scheduled time at registration.


I just saw that to and that is major ****ing ******** considering what I just spent and the distance I will have to drive just for the privilage of competing in this show. For the last 3 years they always had the SQ cars inside so why the change now, I will be raising a major stink with IASCA over this as im really not pleased at all. I imagine at the competitor meeting on the friday night we will be hearing from a lot of upset competitors about this.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrill_House said:


> I just saw that to and that is major ****ing ******** considering what I just spent and the distance I will have to drive just for the privilage of competing in this show. For the last 3 years they always had the SQ cars inside so why the change now, I will be raising a major stink with IASCA over this as im really not pleased at all. I imagine at the competitor meeting on the friday night we will be hearing from a lot of upset competitors about this.


It's my first year there, so I'm not too upset. Kinda sounds like a major first-world problem to me :laugh: Enjoy the Florida weather, it's been nice out!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

And while we're ranting, WTF is Tuner Jam and why the hell do they get half the damn convention center???


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm still attending the DIY mini meet... The frustrating thing is it seems as though they don't have a schedule.


Is there a time/place for the meet? Did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

necrophidious said:


> Is there a time/place for the meet? Did I miss something somewhere?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma-spring-break-nationals-member-meetup.html


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope others that will be competing in meca and iasca sq this year will contact the iasca office and voice your displeasure about being pushed outside, I know im not alone on this.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ill have to admit that i'm kinda please it's outside this year. Last year i didn't had time to go outside to enjoy the sun.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll look like a lobster by half way through day 1.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

So I talked to Moe at IASCA and apparently the judging party for SQ is outside but once your done you can choose to move inside to the exhibit hall.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Thrill_House said:


> So I talked to Moe at IASCA and apparently the judging party for SQ is outside but once your done you can choose to move inside to the exhibit hall.


So the judging is gonna be outside? I'm sure they will have a tent or something to keep them out of the sun. One possible benefit from being away from everyone else is it should be more quiet? I remember the last time I was at SBN that there was a ton of noise not only from the crowd but bass burps from the SPL guys.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

Just to inform everyone who is going to compete in SQ in Daytona that i will be available to help all Focal/Mosconi users in any way that I can. I have 6 cars to tune on Friday starting as soon as i get there, which will be around 1pm on Friday. If you need my help, please let me know here on the forum or Email me at [email protected] and ill add your name to the list.


Once I am done with my competitors, I will be more than happy to listen to anyone's system and give them my opinion. Just let me know!!

Nick Wingate Jr.
National Training Coordinator
Sound-Off team Coordinator
Focal/Mosconi Ameirca

I


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be flying up from Trinidad (Caribbean) to attend SBN. 

It will be my first time there, and I'm hoping to get a listen to the best SQ cars SBN has to offer.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Guys, dont forget about the DIYMA meetup on Saturday night. Here's the thread with the details:

SBN DIYMA Member Meetup


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Just to inform everyone who is going to compete in SQ in Daytona that i will be available to help all Focal/Mosconi users in any way that I can. I have 6 cars to tune on Friday starting as soon as i get there, which will be around 1pm on Friday. If you need my help, please let me know here on the forum or Email me at [email protected] and ill add your name to the list.
> 
> ...


It would be great to have you at the meetup on Saturday night to give out some free advice!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

slowsedan01 said:


> Guys, dont forget about the DIYMA meetup on Saturday night. Here's the thread with the details:
> 
> SBN DIYMA Member Meetup


I'll be there most likely.

Anyone want to meet up Fri night?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirage_Man said:


> I'll be there most likely.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up Fri night?


Yea I'll be around Friday night, I could use some opinions and advice on getting my car tuned before the competition. anyone want to offer a hand (or ear)?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Friday I should be game.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

If I have time on Friday evening I would be happy to listen to anyones car from this site! If there is a get together on Friday eve, that could prove to be difficult for a lot of people who are competing, with tuning being an issue. Being outside and being subjected to temperature changes and humidity changes will make keeping cars tuned difficult and i will have my hands full. Saturday night would be ideal for a lot of us who would love to meet up and just say hello and put faces to names. 

Nick


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone doing INstall format with me?

Its gonna rain next thursday  . Gonna have to wash the civic on the way to daytona or when i get there late friday nite


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Weather's looking good for the weekend


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Anyone doing INstall format with me?
> 
> Its gonna rain next thursday  . Gonna have to wash the civic on the way to daytona or when i get there late friday nite


Ahh your competing with a Civic to? Sweet, I will be down there with my black 02 civic coupe, competing in IASCA SQ and Install. Look for me when your at the show.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Man I wish my car was ready to compete!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirage_Man said:


> Man I wish my car was ready to compete!


Mine's not either, but that's not stopping me


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> Mine's not either, but that's not stopping me


Yeah, but are your tweeters just sitting on your dash?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Thrill_House said:


> Ahh your competing with a Civic to? Sweet, I will be down there with my black 02 civic coupe, competing in IASCA SQ and Install. Look for me when your at the show.


Cool, ill be over in meca's area spazzing. Black 02 sedan


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

They have updated the site with PDFs of an Event Schedule, Exhibitors List, and a Floor Plan.
Spring Break Nationals

On the right hand side under 'Event Info'


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

40% chance of rain Saturday, 30% chance of rain Sunday. And install I supposed to be judged outside? Ridiculous


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm way behind on my build, and I'm still wiring stuff together!

When do you think is the absolute latest that I could show up at registration without missing my judging session(s)? I see on the schedule that registration is from Friday noon-7 and Saturday 7:30-5, if I registered Saturday at 5, would I miss anything? Other than some awesome listening sessions in other cars? 

Also there's a competetor meeting tonight at 8pm, will I be missing anything important if I skip that??


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

you better make the meeting tonight. 
they start judging in the morning bright and early.
sound is to be judged outside and install will be inside. that's my understanding.
I ended up with an ear infection so obviously I didn't go. Bummer. I was planning to help Nick W. out.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

jsketoe said:


> you better make the meeting tonight.
> they start judging in the morning bright and early.
> sound is to be judged outside and install will be inside. that's my understanding.
> I ended up with an ear infection so obviously I didn't go. Bummer. I was planning to help Nick W. out.


So the meeting is mandatory?? What is the meeting about, exactly? That's a bummer, it'll take me 2 hours to drive up so that leaves me 7 hours to get my install ready, I'm nowhere close to that  I was planning on working into the night.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Pfft get there... Not my first parking lot install! Whatcha lacking?

2 hours out myself.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Pfft get there... Not my first parking lot install! Whatcha lacking?
> 
> 2 hours out myself.


I think if you saw it, you'd just just laugh and walk away:laugh:... it's that bad 

I've already given up on having the custom RCA's made in time, it's Radio Shack time!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

We just checked in at the hotel. What's everyone doing tonight? Where you meeting?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> We just checked in at the hotel. What's everyone doing tonight? Where you meeting?


I'm still 45 minutes from my hotel. Anyone that wants to meet up send me a pm with your number and we'll figure out where to meet up.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone up for some late night last-minute install work? I could use a hand. PM me if interested.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sitting at the meeting... Install after?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got settled in at the hotel. You guys going out to eat after the meeting?


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

just in to the hotel, where is everyone meeting to nite??
How far away is neil? we could lend a hand,
Eric 813 505 3527


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

we are heading to the ocean center right now


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

H2Ocaver said:


> just in to the hotel, where is everyone meeting to nite??
> How far away is neil? we could lend a hand,
> Eric 813 505 3527


Neil, turbosupra and a I are meeting at the Chipotle on speedway dr in a few.


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

were over near chipolte now you guys still around?


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

heheeh, neil is still not ready hheehhe


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

mirageman, turbosupra,neil, and booch-examples of DIYMA is good people! see ya'll tomoro


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks man- loading up the car now- after I'm judged it's demo time!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks man- loading up the car now- after I'm judged it's demo time!


Good Luck man. Go Team Diyma!

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Good Luck man. Go Team Diyma!
> 
> Chuck


Thanks hunny!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I got bumped up to MECA modified street and IASCA amateur because of the exposed L6SE's :-/


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> I got bumped up to MECA modified street and IASCA amateur because of the exposed L6SE's :-/


Oh yeah! Competition in my class. I love it!

Chuck


----------

